# Hello Fellow Writers!



## jlgraber (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello fellow writers!

I've been a journalist for almost 13 years. I started off as a stringer reporter for several newspapers, but after covering Columbine in my hometown, I turned to travel writing. I've spent the last decade covering travel for newspapers, magazines, and even hosted an in-flight TV show. 

Currently, I'm an editor at a travel magazine, and a director and instructor at an establishment which offers travel writing workshops and travel tours at locations around the world. 

It's always a pleasure to chat with other writers, and nice to see this forum.


----------



## candid petunia (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi there, and welcome to WF.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 21, 2013)

*Hey jlgraber,
welcome to wf, I'm still working as a stringer (part time), for a couple of local weeklies. Look forward to reading your work. Happy posting!*


----------



## Trilby (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi there and welcome on board.


----------



## Segrotlo (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello and welcome jl.  : )


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello and welcome to WF. 

There are so many areas in this site that you are bound to find the one(s) for you. What are you hoping to achieve in terms of future writing?


----------



## Ariel (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning and welcome.  Travel writing almost seems like a dream job.  I'm sure it has its downsides, though.


----------



## SarahStrange (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jlgraber (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, it does .... mainly the low pay. Rates have dropped dramatically in the last five years since there are so many writers who want to work in this field.


----------



## jlgraber (Feb 21, 2013)

We have just started working on a book project that is a collection of travelers tales. It will include some of my own work, as well as work from other writers. Looks like a fun, but lengthy project.


----------



## jlgraber (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice to meet you. Have you found that publications are buying less freelance work these days?


----------



## tepelus (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## edinfresno (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Erwin (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!:salut:


----------



## Atbash (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope you'll have a great time in this wonderful forum.:icon_cyclops_ani:


----------

